# Masterbuilt cold smoker kit



## telman2 (Nov 30, 2012)

I got a great deal on Black Friday on a masterbuilt cold smoker kit for my 30" digital smoker. It states on the outside of the box to be sure to read the owners manual before using but there was no manual in the box. I figured I could download a copy from Masterbuilts web site but they don't list one so I clicked on the "contact us" button and sent them an email explaining my problem. It's been 2 days now and I haven't heard anything back from them, does anyone know where I can get a copy of this manual?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2012)

Call them...They are usually quick to respond and get stuff like that in the mail same or next day...JJ


----------



## smoking b (Nov 30, 2012)

If you can't get hold of Masterbuilt, I would try contacting this guy http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130875/masterbuilt-cold-smoker-review

& see if he can help you out...


----------



## telman2 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Call them...They are usually quick to respond and get stuff like that in the mail same or next day...JJ


Thanks for the suggestion, I gave them a call and they emailed me the manual in PDF form, I had it 2 minutes after I got off the phone with them. The person I spoke with couldn't believe that they didn't have the manual on their website.


----------



## deltadude (Dec 1, 2012)

Telman2 we need a pictorial review of the Masterbuilt cold smoke kit..   do us a favor and write,take pics, and post... please..


----------



## gunrunner (Sep 23, 2013)

Could the cold smoker be used like a pellet grill, using the smokers temp control, also


----------



## telman2 (Sep 23, 2013)

deltadude said:


> Telman2 we need a pictorial review of the Masterbuilt cold smoke kit..   do us a favor and write,take pics, and post... please..





gunrunner said:


> Could the cold smoker be used like a pellet grill, using the smokers temp control, also


I apologize, it's been a hectic year and I totally forgot about this thread. I've been using the cold smoker all summer and it's fantastic. I use the heater in the smoker for cooking and the cold smoker for producing the smoke so yes gunrunner it will work like a pellet smoker. I can easily get hours of smoke out of the cold smoker, It's nice not having to run out and check to see if you need to add more chips. I found a nice cart at Sam's Club and mounted the smoker and cold smoker on it so now it's all one solid unit. I don't what else I can say about it, if anyone has any questions ask away. Here are two quick pictures I just took of it. 













IMG_0562.jpg



__ telman2
__ Sep 23, 2013


















IMG_0561.jpg



__ telman2
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## gunrunner (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.  I could not find a reason that it would not work but it is nice to know
that some one tried it beforel

By the way, nice job on the rod.


----------



## telman2 (Sep 24, 2013)

gunrunner said:


> Thanks for the reply. I could not find a reason that it would not work but it is nice to know
> that some one tried it beforel
> 
> By the way, nice job on the rod.


Thank you, I built it back in 1967 and if I had any idea back then that I would still be driving it when I was 70 years old I would have built a door into it.


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 24, 2013)

do you still use the wood chips in it?


----------



## telman2 (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, it uses the same chips as the smoker, the only difference is it loads from the top and has a larger capacity.


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Telman2, if you dont mind...Im just trying to fiqure out how it works......do all the chips just pile up on top of a hot plate? And burn all at once? Or does it have some kind of feeder system?

Sorry to hit you with so many questions on this, is just that Ive really been thinking about ordering this and wonder if it will work for what I use this smoker for.   Im just doing small batches of sausages at 165* and just like a very light smoke going across them. On my Mes 30 , Ive been loading just 4 or 5 apple chips every 30 to 40 minutes or so with the vent closed and its worked great, but if there is a way to adjust the amount of smoke, or how fast it burns the chips, I think this cold smoker might be nice to have on there.  Plus, Ive started fabricating a cart for it, and need to change my design if Im going to add this to the smoker.

Thanks again:


----------



## telman2 (Sep 24, 2013)

OK, my computer skills are very limited, if I knew how I would post a copy the manual (PDF) and the pictures alone would explain everything. So I'm going to have to do it the hard way with my pictures, I hope you can understand it. 

First is a picture of the top of the chip chamber, you lift that silver cap off and pour the chips in. 













IMG_0563.jpg



__ telman2
__ Sep 24, 2013






Next I removed the chip chamber and you can see the burner at the bottom.













IMG_0564.jpg



__ telman2
__ Sep 24, 2013






Here is the chamber that holds the chips, it is supported by that collar around it in the middle and sits over top of the burner.













IMG_0565.jpg



__ telman2
__ Sep 24, 2013






This is the screen on the bottom on the chip chamber, it's pretty heavy duty and just slides off the chamber for cleaning. 













IMG_0566.jpg



__ telman2
__ Sep 24, 2013






Finally we have the drawer that catches the ashes, it just slides out for easy cleaning. 













IMG_0567.jpg



__ telman2
__ Sep 24, 2013






I hope this helps, again if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 25, 2013)

Thats perfect, thanks again for your time and effort. I kept looking at the box at Bass pro trying to fiqure out how it worked, but your pics explain everything. I dont think it would take much to modify it for my needs and it would be easier than making something from scratch.


----------



## gunrunner (Sep 25, 2013)

The one thing that I did not see, but am making another assumption .  There is a connecting tunnel where the smokers chip feeder should be????


----------



## telman2 (Sep 25, 2013)

I honestly don't know how I did it but I managed to copy this parts list from the PDF.  You remove the chip loader from the smoker then insert the mount tube (#9 in the picture) into the smoker. The J bolt #7 with a wing nut holds the two pieces together, if you look in the second picture above you can see the end of the hook on the left. I hope this helps, if you have any more questions feel free to ask. 













Untitled.jpg



__ telman2
__ Sep 25, 2013


----------



## dwood (Sep 26, 2013)

Can the cold smoker be left hooked up the MES 40 unit to smoke ribs, pork butt and etc at 225 degrees or do you have to disconnect the cold smoker for high temp smoking?


----------



## gunrunner (Sep 26, 2013)

I am going to find out.  I can see no reason why I cannot use the heat from the smoker and the smoke from the cold unit.  I have done more stupid stunt than this.


----------



## telman2 (Sep 26, 2013)

dwood said:


> Can the cold smoker be left hooked up the MES 40 unit to smoke ribs, pork butt and etc at 225 degrees or do you have to disconnect the cold smoker for high temp smoking?


Yes that is the main reason I got it, I use the cold smoker to produce the smoke and the burner in the smoker to produce the heat. Aside from the fact that I don't have to keep running out to load more chips I found that I can get a lot more consistent temperatures on colder days with both burners going.


----------



## okcguy75 (Dec 23, 2013)

I want to add that I have added the cold smoker to my masterforge as well and is it great to get a constant smoke flow without adding chips to the chip tray. Love it, great mod!


----------



## polarlys (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi,   I'm interested in the Masterbuilt smokers.   I like the electric but am also looking to propane.   Can you use anything besides the pellets for making smoke ??    I currently have a homemade unit and use hardwood sawdust and have had very good luck over the years.  I usually have mixed hardwood but sometimes all oak which is very good and sometimes cherry.   Also good.

Is there any unit available better for home use than the Masterbuilt ???   Is propane or electric better for home use ??

Thanks all,    Keep smokin

Roger in NJ


----------



## sctdg35 (Dec 26, 2013)

Try taking wood chunks and cutting them down a little with a hatchet, mix in a little broken up lump charcoal ,chips and some pellets. Gives a real nice smoke . The Masterbuilt kit is the best thing for getting good consistent smoke for the MES30 or 40 . It is true "set it and forget it" !!  it always has amazed me ,not to make a pun, how so many people are so hung  up on that tray thing and put down the Masterbuilt kit .


----------



## rimrocksmoker (Apr 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried using pellets?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Telman2

Completely off the subject, but that is one georgous rod!!!

Gary


----------



## dreadylock (Apr 18, 2014)

i like the cart can you give more info

i don't have a sames membership

tia


----------



## telman2 (Apr 18, 2014)

It's just a stainless steel 3 shelf utility cart, what I liked about this one is that the shelves were adjustable so I could eliminate the top one and adjust the middle 0ne to put the smoker at a good working height. I cut a piece of plywood to fit the shelf then bolted the wood and the smoker to the wire shelf. I'm sure that you can find something similar at any of the home center stores like Home Depot, Lowes or Menards.


----------



## telman2 (Apr 18, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Telman2
> 
> Completely off the subject, but that is one georgous rod!!!
> 
> Gary


Thank you Gary, she's not too bad looking for a 47 year old girl.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, I'll tell you, she looks a hell of a lot better at 47 than I do at 65.  She doesn't look like she's been road (rode?) hard and put away wet 500 times  LOL

Gary


----------



## telman2 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's a little better picture from last summer.













IMG_3053-3.jpg



__ telman2
__ Apr 18, 2014


----------



## wolfman1955 (Apr 19, 2014)

Just a couple of quick questions, How long will the cold smoker produce smoke on a full load of chips? and how many chips does it take to fill it up?


----------



## sctdg35 (Apr 20, 2014)

I can't tell you exactly how much chips because I always make a mix of chunk,chip,pellets and broken lump charcoal. I can tell you you won't miss much from your bag if you fill it up and it will burn for 6 hours .Might have to shake it down about about midway through burn but other than that it is set it and forget it . If you want a true cold smoke ,fill it and turn it up unattached from MES .let it start smoking ,switch it off and pull out ash drawer. push it into side of MES(don't have to use hook) and let it smoke .If you have a small fan you can point it at opening of ash drawer to give more air and you will have a perfect cold smoke using what ever you want .


----------



## wolfman1955 (Apr 20, 2014)

sctdg35 said:


> I can't tell you exactly how much chips because I always make a mix of chunk,chip,pellets and broken lump charcoal. I can tell you you won't miss much from your bag if you fill it up and it will burn for 6 hours .Might have to shake it down about about midway through burn but other than that it is set it and forget it . If you want a true cold smoke ,fill it and turn it up unattached from MES .let it start smoking ,switch it off and pull out ash drawer. push it into side of MES(don't have to use hook) and let it smoke .If you have a small fan you can point it at opening of ash drawer to give more air and you will have a perfect cold smoke using what ever you want .



Thanks for the info I may just add one of these to my wish list!!


----------



## shedly (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you guys use wet or dry chips?


----------



## bigbob73 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just had my unit delivered yesterday.  broke it in for a couple of hours.  this think is going to be great.  I plan on adding a 3ft length of stove pipe between the unit and the smoker for cold smoking.  otherwise, I'll leave it attached for regular smoking.


----------



## RC209 (Dec 29, 2017)

I attached the universal legs to my MES which makes it a lot easier to smoke. The problem is that the cold smoker dies not have legs available. I like the cart idea and will probably look into that. Thanks for the great idea. I wish I had seen that before I started making homemade leg extensions


----------

